
iOS Code Samples - thatusertwo
http://ioscodesamples.com/index.html
======
orta
This is nice, however my advice is if you're looking for something like this
you're better off going directly to
[http://cocoapods.org](http://cocoapods.org) then running `pod try XXX` in the
terminal to load the sample code directly in Xcode. This will work for ~9000
libraries.

~~~
crucialfelix
That's great. I did not know about that one.

The CLI help is typically rubyesque, by which I mean frighteningly laconic and
uninformative:

\+ try Try a Pod!

CocoaPods.org doesn't seem to document it either:
[http://guides.cocoapods.org/terminal/commands.html#commands](http://guides.cocoapods.org/terminal/commands.html#commands)

So what it does is clones a test xcworkspace into a temp folder:

/usr/local/bin/git clone [https://github.com/facebook/ios-snapshot-test-
case.git](https://github.com/facebook/ios-snapshot-test-case.git)
/private/tmp/CocoaPods/Try/ORStackView/Pods/FBSnapshotTestCase --single-branch
--depth 1 --branch 1.2

Cloning into
'/private/tmp/CocoaPods/Try/ORStackView/Pods/FBSnapshotTestCase'...

Opening '/private/tmp/CocoaPods/Try/ORStackView/ORStackView.xcworkspace'

~~~
orta
Cool feedback, I've raised two issues from it.

[https://github.com/CocoaPods/cocoapods-
try/issues/29](https://github.com/CocoaPods/cocoapods-try/issues/29)
[https://github.com/CocoaPods/guides.cocoapods.org/issues/64](https://github.com/CocoaPods/guides.cocoapods.org/issues/64)

------
matttthompson
I don't understand why this is getting so much attention. This is nothing more
than a couple zip files containing a few Objective-C open source projects that
happen to have example projects.

As far as I can tell, the only original contributions here are that the author
tested the apps (in an old version of Xcode) and wrote vague descriptions of
what those projects did.

As @orta mentions in another comment,
[http://cocoapods.org](http://cocoapods.org) already has a canonical database
of thousands of projects. And there are plenty of other sites that do a much
better job of curating (and properly attributing) interesting projects.

Edit: Link to original HN submission (2012), for anyone curious -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4182483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4182483)

~~~
jlgosse
Hilarious because the first item in the list is actually a copy of your
project.

------
aaronbrethorst
Also [https://www.cocoacontrols.com](https://www.cocoacontrols.com)

(n.b. I make Cocoa Controls)

~~~
rememberlenny
Great site! Email newsletter sign up at top of page is broken.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Much obliged. I'll get it fixed.

------
wodenokoto
That's really cool and must have been a lot of work collecting and testing
code.

Can you talk a little bit about the intended business model, which apparently
did pan out?

------
txu
Opened a sample and it works really well. Why not upload to Github so people
can contribute?

~~~
Fogh
All of the samples seems to be from open source projects that already are on
GitHub.

~~~
matttthompson
And to be clear—these are all existing sample apps for open source Objective-C
projects. The creator of this site does not appear to have done anything but
gathered these up into zip files. The complete lack of attribution is
misleading.

------
urda
That website is just god awful. No, I don't want to download a freaking zip
file and dig through it. I expected snippets and readable code _on the site_.

~~~
pbreit
Maybe Github or Docco?

------
bilalel
Here is the current status of the page: "I hadn't expect this to become so
popular." With title: "The End"

Hope page will comeback online soon.

~~~
rememberlenny
The original page was just a link. I reuploaded the contents to github and
linked it on this HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330485)

------
dilipray
What is this? Where is your failed product? I found only libraries. Which I
find in awesome-ios.

------
ConAntonakos
My entire ocular system cried while trying to digest what the website was
trying to convey to me.

------
volaski
How are these "failed"? Just looks like a nice set of demo purpose apps to me

~~~
melling
Well if I had to guess, it's because he didn't turn it into a profitable
business.

Targeting developers is probably not a good market because most are
notoriously cheap. I've seen rants where people complain about $70 being too
much for Sublime Text, for example.

Howard Pinsky did a good job explaining his similar problem in this video:
[http://youtu.be/IBUh8bxbdmU](http://youtu.be/IBUh8bxbdmU)

~~~
rplnt
I know it's hard to imagine but many (most) developers are not from USA (and
similar). They work on/for local markets, earning local salaries. $70 is
suddenly a lot. Nothing to do with being "cheap".

~~~
melling
That statement is made a lot. It's easy to believe because of how the world
population is distributed. However, it's just a made-up statement. Where do
most developers live? Do you have any real data to backup that statement?

~~~
rplnt
I do not have any real data to back up that statement. But I'm pretty sure
about it.

edit: To explain a bit, just take web developers. No one would outsource
creating a web page to US (or wherever it would cost 10 times the money).
Various Information Systems as well. Even bigger US companies have usually
development centers in some "poorer" countries.

~~~
dennisnedry
> "I do not have any real data to back up that statement. But I'm pretty sure
> about it."

If you have no evidence to back up a statement you pulled out of thin air,
then do not comment! There are PLENTY of web design firms and iOS shops in the
US.

~~~
rplnt
I feel it's quite intuitive that there are more developers outside of US than
there are in US. If it's not, then I'm sorry, I do not have the data for you
and the comment already happened.

> There are PLENTY of web design firms and iOS shops in the US.

How is this even remotely relevant?

------
fit2rule
Well its gone, darn. Anyone get a mirror before it went _poof_?

~~~
rememberlenny
I put it on github and added a readme:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330485)

------
chtoric
the link appear down to me, here is the webcache version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ioscode...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ioscodesamples.com/index.html)

~~~
rememberlenny
I reuploaded it and placed it on github. Here is the HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330485)

------
drtse4
What was your product? With this collection of working samples you could build
a reference menu bar app with an interface similar to codebox, dash-
snippets,etc...

iOS beginners will at least consider buying something like this, imho.

------
dev-ious
awesome @!

